# Learn to Fly



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Two Irishmen stand on a cliff with their arms outstretched. One has some budgies lined up on each arm, the other has parrots lined up on his arms.



After a couple of minutes, they both leap off the cliff and fall to the ground.



Laying next to each other in intensive care at the hospital, one says to the other, "I don't think much of this budgie jumping."



The other replies, "Yeah, I'm not too keen on this paragliding either." 

Keith


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You forgot the chicken with hen-gliding :lol: 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And the prostitute clube that turned out to be a parachute club :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Both had booked in for a jump this weekend.

dave p


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Hoots mon - would that be the Scotsman then

hKeit


----------

